# Trochosa terricola (Lycosidae)



## jsloan (Nov 27, 2009)

An adult female.  These and adult males are abundant here from mid spring to late summer.  Juveniles can be found at just about any time.  BL = 10mm.  I wasn't able to see any males' courtship and mating.  Maybe next year ...


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Nov 28, 2009)

gorgeous! i wish i could find some like those down here.


----------



## TheTyro (Nov 28, 2009)

I can only find the lil pirata type on the side of my house, but recently I haven't seen almost any. They are funny spiders. Every time I hold one they skitter off my hand and take a flying leap back into the grass.

She's really pretty, they are probably the sort of spider I want to get next.


----------



## gunslinger (Dec 2, 2009)

What key are you using to get past the genus level?  We have _Trochosa_ around here but the publications I have found make it very difficult to ID past genus without using the "_T. terricola_ is common so its probably that" argument.

I'd like to be able to ID the ones I find with more accuracy.


----------



## jsloan (Dec 2, 2009)

gunslinger said:


> What key are you using to get past the genus level?


I'm using some I've been able to find online:

"Distinguishing The Females of _Trochosa terricola_ and _Trochosa ruricola_ From Populations In Illionois"

http://www.americanarachnology.org/JoA_free/JoA_v29_n3/arac_29_03_427.pdf

Unfortunately, that one doesn't describe the males, but this next one does:

-----------------------------------------------------------

http://psyche.entclub.org/pdf/86/86-167.pdf (5.6 Mb)

The descriptions in this paper (published in 1980) should still be good, but some of the names may have been changed.  You will want to check Platnick for the most current names.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Here is a general species page on _T. terricola_:

http://www.canadianarachnology.org/data/spiders/19359

At the bottom of the page is a useful list of references and papers on _T. terricola_ and other _Trochosa_ species.

------------------------------------------------------------

Here are a few of my own pictures of _T. terricola_ from Alberta (includes a picture of the _T. terricola_ epigyne):

http://bugguide.net/node/view/269464

------------------------------------------------------------

This page has some great photos of various European _Trochosa_ species.  Included are pics of _T. terricola_ and _T. ruricola_, both found in Illinois:

http://spiderling.de/arages/Fotogalerie/Fotogalerie.htm

Once the main page has loaded, choose _Trochosa_ from the menu on the upper left of the page.  It is my understanding that the European specimens of _T. terricola_ are a bit darker than the North American version.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Here are some palp photos from the European page:

_T. terricola_ (the coiled embolus is easy to see):

http://spiderling.de/arages/Fotogalerie/Trochosa/Trochosa_terricola_6_1024.jpg

_T. ruricola_:

http://spiderling.de/arages/Fotogalerie/Trochosa/Trochosa_ruricola_4_1024.jpg

One thing to look for on the _T. terricola_ palp is the coiled tip on the embolus - makes it easy to distinguish it from other species (in your area I think that would be _T. ruricola_).

Note, also, in comparing the palps of the two species, that _T. ruricola_ has a single claw at the tip of the palp (on the cymbium), whereas _T. terricola_ does not.

---------------------------------------------------------------

A couple more _Trochosa_ papers:

http://www.americanarachnology.org/JoA_free/JoA_v36_n1/arac-36-1-65.pdf

http://www.european-arachnology.org/proceedings/17th/10Milasowszky.pdf

--------------------------------------------------------------

Happy hunting and identifying of your spiders!   _T. ruricola_ is supposed to be found in Alberta, but I haven't seen one yet.  When I do I'll be sure and post some pictures.


----------



## gunslinger (Dec 2, 2009)

THanks alot, very much appreciated.  I have seen some of this but not all.  I will check them out.


----------



## jsloan (Dec 2, 2009)

TheTyro said:


> I can only find the lil pirata type on the side of my house, but recently I haven't seen almost any.


_Trochosa pratensis_ has been collected in Washington.   Some researchers have concluded that this is actually the same species as _T. terricola_.  Rod Crawford, however, has examined them closely and considers them as two separate species.  There's just a little bit more information here (somewhere in the bottom half of the page):

http://www.tardigrade.org/natives/crawford/checklist.html

So, there may be some around where you live.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Dec 20, 2009)

recently, I found Trochosa spinipalpis for the first time


----------



## jsloan (Dec 21, 2009)

Bastian Drolshagen said:


> recently, I found Trochosa spinipalpis for the first time


Get any pictures?


----------

